# Wine barrel wood?



## meatball (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife came across some wood that apparently is busted up wine barrels? It was at K-mart of all places and pretty cheap. Of course, she didn't pick it up for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Anyway, before I waste time and meat, thought I'd ask if anybody has used this and what the flavor is like?


----------



## hog warden (Jun 3, 2009)

Most wine and whiskey barrels are made from oak. Usually white oak. Charred on the inside. 

If it's good enough for Silver Oak, it's good enough for me.

http://www.silveroak.com/winemaking/barrels

Give it a try!


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, it will work just fine.  But, I wouldn't go tearing into good barrels just for the wood.  Personally, I can't tell any taste difference when using the barrel wood over a good seasoned oak split.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

If the price is right then absolutely grab some.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Jack Daniels even sells whiskey barrell wood for smoking, or charcoal from same.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, here it is:
http://lynchburgstore.summitmg.com/j...&pf_id=BFJ0166


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 4, 2009)

If you are after the essence of wine in you BBQ, take a swig before you cut off the next rib!  The wood is fine for smoking, but will not add an appreciable "flavor" to your next butt, or that brisket.  If you can get the wood cheaply, go for it, as it will be good solid oak.  Just my $.02.


----------



## meatball (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I put some older red wine in the water pan on my last smoke and can't say it did too much to the flavor. I think I'll give this stuff a try though, as I don't have any oak right now and my wife said it was really cheap. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## planeguy (Jun 26, 2009)

I live out by a a ton of wineries and at the end of the season they sell whole barrels for $25. I have bought them in the past for the wood (they make cool tables too if you throw a piece of glass on top) and although it doesnt do much for the flavor its still a bargin.


----------



## billbo (Jun 26, 2009)

I have used those before, you don't get any whiskey flavor at all. It's all in the marketing!


----------

